# Glock Night Sights



## im413 (Dec 31, 2009)

What is the cost of Glock installing factory night sights?


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

According to the Glockmeister website, Glock fixed night sights are an additional $60.


----------



## im413 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Only if you are buying another weapon.*

I want to have night sights put on a slide I already have.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Probably depends on where you go. 

My buddy and I drove up to the Glock factory in Smyrna, GA about a month ago (we live about two hours from there) and had Glock factory night sights put on one of his Glocks, and it was like $60 or $61. Thats not only the price of the night sights, but they install them and test fire your weapon to make sure its sighted correctly as well.


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

damn, i wish i lived down there! thats a hell of a deal


----------



## rock (Dec 31, 2009)

im413 said:


> What is the cost of Glock installing factory night sights?


Sending it to Glock will cost you for overnight shipping. You would be better off finding someone near you with a sight pusher or take it to a local smith. It will take about 5 minutes to install so it should be cheap if they are not trying to hose you.


----------



## crash972 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have 6 Glocks so I bought my an installer.
If a few of your friends have Glocks everyone could pitch in on one.


----------

